
Accounting for Computer Scientists - chad_oliver
http://martin.kleppmann.com/2011/03/07/accounting-for-computer-scientists.html
======
andreareina
(2011)

Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2298471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2298471)

Nice explanation even for people who have a good grasp of the basics. The
visualization, seeing the flows is particularly interesting.

